# [Arch] Gentoo x86_64 o Gentoo x86?

## HeCTOr

Hola buenas, hasta ahora siempre he usado Gentoo x86_64, tengo un amd64 3000+ y no hace mucho por el IRC alguien dijo que tenia gentoo x86 en un amd64... pues yo nunca lo he provado y el otro dia borre la particion sin querer queriendo.. asi que toca reinstalar.

Que me recomendais? en x86 hay mas programas y son mas estables y esas cosas de la vida pero nose si saca menos rendimiento q el x86_64... ya que teoricamente si son 32bits el procesador procesa 2 cadenas de 32 a la vez o alguna xapuza asi no?

Salu2 y thx  :Wink: 

----------

## g0su

El amd64 no es un procesador de 64bits nativo, de hecho por ejemplo, a la hora de saber su espacio de direccionamiento de memoria se supone que es de 64bits no? pues es de 40bits y 48 virtuales. Es una especie de mezcla.

Yo he probado en x86 y x86_64, la diferiencia es que el x86 tienes mas soporte que en el 64 pero el 64 va algo mas rapido, sobretodo en compilaciones.

Para usar el x86 solo tienes que poner los flags de amd k7(amd xp) y listo, claro esta sobre un gentoo x86 y no x86_64.

Un saludo

----------

## frodoweb

 *Quote:*   

> Para usar el x86 solo tienes que poner los flags de amd k7(amd xp) y listo, claro esta sobre un gentoo x86 y no x86_64. 

 

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2"

Por lo que veo no es la mejor optimizacion verdad?

----------

## DDrDark

Te pongo mis flags para athlon xp

Estas son las que uso generalmente

```

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -ffast-math -falign-functions=4"

```

Si hay algo que no compila (hasta ahora no me ha pasado), le pongo estas

```
CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

Estas tengo entendido que hacen algo parecido a el prelink, si alguien lo sabe mejor qe lo ponga xD

```
LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"
```

Luego lo demas, que ya lo debes tener

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

```

He compilado el sistema completo con estas flags y no he tenido ningun problema. Igualmente para saber las flags "optimas" puedes usar un programa llmado acovea, que se encarga de hacer test y decirte las flags que deberias usar. 

salu2

----------

## kropotkin

yo tengo el gentoo amd64 y esto tengo en el make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -pipe -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

```

creo ke esa es la mejor para amd64 a mi me anda rebien....

----------

## frodoweb

uh! ... alguna opcion para usarlo de forma facil.. o man acovea?  :Razz: 

----------

## Stolz

HeCTOr, si preguntas que recomendamos para instalar en una maquina x86_64 si Gento x86 o Gentoo x86_64, en mi opinion lo mejor es sin duda  Gentoo x86_64  :Smile: 

Las ventajas pienso que superan a los inconvenientes. Los porgramas son igual de estables en un sitio que en otro. Resumiendo mucho, la principal ventaja de x86_64 es un mayor rendimiento y las principal desventajas son que

-no puedes ver Flash o archivos wmv. 

- tienes un /etc/portage/package.keywords algo abultado.

Por suerte, para la primera desventaja hay solucion facil. Puedes instalar un navegador y un reproducto de 32 bits y arrglado. Ambos pueden convivir simultaneaente con su respectiva version de 64 bits.

Saludozzzzzzzz

----------

## DDrDark

La utlima vez que use acovea habia unos scripts, unos te hacian el test y otro te mostraba el resultado. En google los encuentras facilmente

----------

## pacho2

 *HeCTOr wrote:*   

> Hola buenas, hasta ahora siempre he usado Gentoo x86_64, tengo un amd64 3000+ y no hace mucho por el IRC alguien dijo que tenia gentoo x86 en un amd64... pues yo nunca lo he provado y el otro dia borre la particion sin querer queriendo.. asi que toca reinstalar.
> 
> Que me recomendais? en x86 hay mas programas y son mas estables y esas cosas de la vida pero nose si saca menos rendimiento q el x86_64... ya que teoricamente si son 32bits el procesador procesa 2 cadenas de 32 a la vez o alguna xapuza asi no?
> 
> Salu2 y thx 

 

Sin duda por el x86-64. YO creo que el amd64 es 64 bits nativo, pero , en fin...

Los problemas de flash y windows media en gentoo están solucionados, no te preocupes...

Saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

 *stolt wrote:*   

> no puedes ver Flash o archivos wmv. 

 

Con firefox-bin si tienes soporte flash, previamente he puesto en /etc/make.conf USE="multilib etc etc"

hay que instalar a mano el plugin

wmv ¿Soy el unico que tiene la suerte de que mplayer me los pille?

----------

## pacho2

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *stolt wrote:*   no puedes ver Flash o archivos wmv.  
> 
> Con firefox-bin si tienes soporte flash, previamente he puesto en /etc/make.conf USE="multilib etc etc"
> 
> hay que instalar a mano el plugin
> ...

 

¿qué mplayer usas?

Yo estoy usando uno que hace una persona compilado para 32 bits y que se instala en /opt...

Saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

>  media-video/mplayer
> 
>       Latest version available: 1.0_pre6-r4
> 
>       Latest version installed: 1.0_pre6-r4
> ...

 

en emerge search ese es el unico que aparece como instalado, no se si será para 32 ó 64 bits

----------

## pacho2

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    media-video/mplayer
> 
>       Latest version available: 1.0_pre6-r4
> 
>       Latest version installed: 1.0_pre6-r4
> ...

 

:O

Yo con el de "serie" no puedo reproducir bien los wmv, algunos no se oyen y otros sólo se oyen pero no se ven... quizás dependa de cada wmv  :Question: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Yo con el de "serie" no puedo reproducir bien los wmv, algunos no se oyen y otros sólo se oyen pero no se ven... quizás dependa de cada wmv 

 la verdad es que me extrañó pues me mandaron un email cachondo, los tipicos de listas interminables de reenvios y venian un par de archivos que se ven clarisimo y con buen sonido.

A lo mejor acerté con la versión.

----------

## Stolz

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *stolt wrote:*   no puedes ver Flash o archivos wmv.  
> 
> Con firefox-bin si tienes soporte flash, previamente he puesto en /etc/make.conf USE="multilib etc etc"
> 
> hay que instalar a mano el plugin
> ...

 

Si lees bien verás que he dicho que tiene facil solucion  :Wink: .

Yo para los videos .wmv,.asf,.mov, etc...  uso xine-bin (el ebuild está en el foro de AMD64) pero ya está en Portage una version de mplayer-bin. Precisamente ese mplayer-bin está basado en el trabajo de esa persona que menciona pacho2.

Saludozzzz

----------

## esteban_conde

```
Si lees bien verás que he dicho que tiene facil solucion 
```

  :Embarassed: 

mea culpa por no acabar de leer, cuando algo me suena me tiro de cabeza muchas veces sin agua.

De todas formas creo que entre unos y otros algo habremos avanzado respecto al mplayer, flashplayer etc. por cierto lo de xine no lo sabia.

----------

## HeCTOr

Oka, pues muchas gracias, seguire utilizando x86_64

Salu2

----------

## pacho2

 *Stolz wrote:*   

>  *esteban_conde wrote:*    *stolt wrote:*   no puedes ver Flash o archivos wmv.  
> 
> Con firefox-bin si tienes soporte flash, previamente he puesto en /etc/make.conf USE="multilib etc etc"
> 
> hay que instalar a mano el plugin
> ...

 

Gracias, tenía dudas de que el mplayer-bin fuese como el que tengo yo (la documentación, aunque está algo desactualizada, la saque del gentoo-wiki), de forma que dudaba en instalar ese en lugar del que tengo yo actualmente, ¿has tenido algún problema con el mplayer-bin? ¿en dónde se instala?

Saludos y gracias

----------

## Stolz

No he tenido problemas, pero la verdad es que no lo he usado mucho. Uso mas el Xine.

Se instala en /opt/mplayer-bin/

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## pacho2

Gracias por la información.

Yo uso mucho mas mplayer, ya que alguna vez es el único que ha podido reproducir bien ciertos wmv que estaban creados chapuceramente...

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## g0su

Si tienen ustedes algun problema por los win32codecs con el mplayer, alguien ha tenido la paciencia de sacar el mplayer de 32bits emulado para gentoo64:

 media-video/mplayer-bin [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.0_pre7-r2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 6,632 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description: Pre-build mplayer binary for amd64 systems

      License:     GPL-2

Asi que bueno, si algun dia no podeis ver un video con el compilado para 64bits, tirar de este que va maco tambien  :Wink: 

Un saludo

----------

